# Lomg smooth trails in Southern New England



## Red Leg 2 (May 4, 2014)

I am 60+ y.o. in good aerobic condition. Can anyone please tell me where the longest woodlands mountain bike trails or dirt roads with good steep climbs can be found in southern New England. Occasional small areas of techy stuff along the way is ok, but my focus is more on smoothness and distance. The longer the better. Thanks.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Check into this forum and see what you hear:









Vermont, New Hampshire, Maine







www.mtbr.com


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

OP- I really enjoyed Slate Valley Trails in VT.
Much more engaging than Kingdom trails in my opinion- longer climbs, longer descents depending on how you link things up. Some of the climbs are very steep, but built in a way that you make the big gains in elevation in the turns and have steep but very manageable grades between turns and features.
Very different tread/surface than much of the riding I got to do in that part of the country. Very little roots comparatively and the roots are confined to zones and specific trails for the most parts.
Some great rock and tech features, jumps and high speed flow with features that doesn't feel like typical generic flow trail stuff.
Nice campground on a lake across from one of the trailheads that allows you to basically set up camp and pedal trails for a few days.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hey, i'm over 50 and am always looking for long smooth trails, some short climbs and technical. What area are you in? I'm in central MA. I'm retiring in 6 years and looking for a state that has trails you can ride all day and not blow out all your energy climbing, which is often the case around here.... I"d rather ride flat technical for 4 hours than short climbing tech for 2 hours.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

good steep climbs in southern new england

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

93M500 said:


> I"d rather ride flat technical for 4 hours than short climbing tech for 2 hours.


Go check out some stuff in the Merrimack Valley. Climbs are small, tech is plentiful, trail builders are talented.
Russell Mill in Chelmsford, Billerica SF and Lowell-Dracut-Tyngsboro SF are all a hoot.

As far as longer, more hilly, less techy stuff, I'm not an expert on the area, but I'd think the Pioneer Valley should have some good hilly dirt road grinds out by Irving SF, etc.

Even Leominster SF has a good batch of fire roads and is comparatively hilly for the general area. Could even throw in a little pavement and grind to the top of Mt Wachusett.
Mt Watatic has an access road that should get your heart pumping as well.
(I personally wouldn't consider ME, VT or NH to be southern N.E.)


----------



## iridetrails_1242 (Jan 6, 2022)

Red Leg 2 said:


> I am 60+ y.o. in good aerobic condition. Can anyone please tell me where the longest woodlands mountain bike trails or dirt roads with good steep climbs can be found in southern New England. Occasional small areas of techy stuff along the way is ok, but my focus is more on smoothness and distance. The longer the better. Thanks.


Ascutney, Pinehill park in Rutland, trails around Killington not the ski area and Pittsfield , Slate Valley Trails.


----------



## 02Slayer (Mar 5, 2004)

Long and smooth? You can essentially ride from the bridge to PTown on Cape Cod. There are miles and miles (like 30 something) of smooth flowy trails at West Barnstable Conservation Area (AKA Trail of Tears) between ol' Exit 4 (Chase Rd.) and Exit 5 (Rt 149). Lots of little punchy climbs and no real super tech stuff other than a few rock gardens here or there. And to the doubters, you can easily get 1200 ft. of climbing in a couple hours there. Across the street on Chase Rd. there is the Town of Sandwich's version, it's hillier, a bit more challenging and fairly smooth as well. I sometimes switch it up and enter through the Maple Swamp trailhead on the Service Road. If you are nearby the Cape, it'd be a shame to not check these spots out. Make a long weekend of it and throw Otis in there too. Park at the intersection of Rt. 151 and 28. Head north or south of 151, you'll probably see riders heading in both ways, I prefer the north side myself. And if you do make it, and want just a little something else, Nickerson State Park in Brewster has a really fun 14/15 mile loop with pine needle cush flowy trails aplenty around the lake. Believe it or not, all these riding areas connect with minimal street riding!!! And if you have a gravel bike treat yourself to the Cape Cod National Seashore trails. 50 miles of spectacular views and you'll mind will be blown that there is that much wild area way out on the Outer Cape.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Define, 'longest'. It's rare that you'll ride a trail in southern New England without hitting an intersection after a short while. Are you looking for point to point or just a large network of trails? If networks of trails, there's a wealth of options. 

Also, define, "good steep climbs". Are you looking for extended climbs of 500- 1000 ft? Those would be lmtd in the area but are available in northern NE. Plenty of options though for hilly areas with continual climbs and descents. 

And again, define, "smoothness". Lots of rocks and roots in southern NE. As mentinoed above, Cape can be smooth and long, depending on what you're looking for.


----------



## Red Leg 2 (May 4, 2014)

11053 said:


> OP- I really enjoyed Slate Valley Trails in VT.
> Much more engaging than Kingdom trails in my opinion- longer climbs, longer descents depending on how you link things up. Some of the climbs are very steep, but built in a way that you make the big gains in elevation in the turns and have steep but very manageable grades between turns and features.
> Very different tread/surface than much of the riding I got to do in that part of the country. Very little roots comparatively and the roots are confined to zones and specific trails for the most parts.
> Some great rock and tech features, jumps and high speed flow with features that doesn't feel like typical generic flow trail stuff.
> Nice campground on a lake across from one of the trailheads that allows you to basically set up camp and pedal trails for a few days.


Dear 11053 Thanks for your input. Enjoy the ride! Rad Leg 2


----------



## Red Leg 2 (May 4, 2014)

127.0.0.1 said:


> good steep climbs in southern new england
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


I know. Steep climbs in southern new england? What the hell was I thinking? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Red Leg 2 (May 4, 2014)

Crankout said:


> Check into this forum and see what you hear:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't tell me to adapt. I'll be miserable if I want to. (lol, sort of)


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

02Slayer said:


> Long and smooth? You can essentially ride from the bridge to PTown on Cape Cod. There are miles and miles (like 30 something) of smooth flowy trails at West Barnstable Conservation Area (AKA Trail of Tears) between ol' Exit 4 (Chase Rd.) and Exit 5 (Rt 149). Lots of little punchy climbs and no real super tech stuff other than a few rock gardens here or there. And to the doubters, you can easily get 1200 ft. of climbing in a couple hours there. Across the street on Chase Rd. there is the Town of Sandwich's version, it's hillier, a bit more challenging and fairly smooth as well. I sometimes switch it up and enter through the Maple Swamp trailhead on the Service Road. If you are nearby the Cape, it'd be a shame to not check these spots out. Make a long weekend of it and throw Otis in there too. Park at the intersection of Rt. 151 and 28. Head north or south of 151, you'll probably see riders heading in both ways, I prefer the north side myself. And if you do make it, and want just a little something else, Nickerson State Park in Brewster has a really fun 14/15 mile loop with pine needle cush flowy trails aplenty around the lake. Believe it or not, all these riding areas connect with minimal street riding!!! And if you have a gravel bike treat yourself to the Cape Cod National Seashore trails. 50 miles of spectacular views and you'll mind will be blown that there is that much wild area way out on the Outer Cape.


I can certainly verify the Cape, my sister lives in Brewster, her property is up against Nickerson SP, we walked the trails there on Thanksgiving. I was blown away! Trails on the Cape?!! Yes sir, who woulda thunk it...


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

slapheadmofo said:


> Go check out some stuff in the Merrimack Valley. Climbs are small, tech is plentiful, trail builders are talented.
> Russell Mill in Chelmsford, Billerica SF and Lowell-Dracut-Tyngsboro SF are all a hoot.
> 
> As far as longer, more hilly, less techy stuff, I'm not an expert on the area, but I'd think the Pioneer Valley should have some good hilly dirt road grinds out by Irving SF, etc.
> ...


Lowell, such a lovely little quaint country town!  I have not ventured some of those areas you mentioned, like Leominster SF. But will be hitting the ground heavy soon. Thanks....


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Red Leg 2 said:


> I know. Steep climbs in southern new england? What the hell was I thinking? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


There are a few steep climbs in the area...


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

93M500 said:


> Lowell, such a lovely little quaint country town!  .


I guarantee you'll be pleasantly surprised at the riding. 
That's a nice thing about that general area - there are trails practically everywhere.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Red Leg 2 said:


> Don't tell me to adapt. I'll be miserable if I want to. (lol, sort of)


Ha! It's one of the forums out here that I thought may help you w/your question.


----------



## 02Slayer (Mar 5, 2004)

Red Leg 2 said:


> I know. Steep climbs in southern new england? What the hell was I thinking? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Lincoln Woods in RI and Pine Hills in Plymouth MA both have some decent 250-300 ft. climbs that can definitely get the heart pumping!!!


----------



## Red Leg 2 (May 4, 2014)

My thanks to you all.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I live in Dennis and have been planning a looong smooth and hilly ride this summer. Check it out. CC Pathways


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

thecanoe said:


> I live in Dennis and have been planning a looong smooth and hilly ride this summer. Check it out. CC Pathways
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's awesome, most of that's unpaved too! Thanks...


----------



## 02Slayer (Mar 5, 2004)

thecanoe said:


> I live in Dennis and have been planning a looong smooth and hilly ride this summer. Check it out. CC Pathways
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There you go! That’s a big day.


----------



## bob knox (Sep 7, 2017)

Beaver Brook in Hollis NH. You can link a bunch of trails for probably a 2hr ride. The Ashcroft trail is easy but awesome, Tupelo is a very tech climb/short descents, Smith Rd a good climb. Park at Hollis Middle School and go up Love Lane. Watch out for bears Spring/fall. 😁


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

bob knox said:


> Beaver Brook in Hollis NH. You can link a bunch of trails for probably a 2hr ride. The Ashcroft trail is easy but awesome, Tupelo is a very tech climb/short descents, Smith Rd a good climb. Park at Hollis Middle School and go up Love Lane. Watch out for bears Spring/fall. 😁


Duly noted! Thanks....


----------

